# Pigeons for indoor pets



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2013)

My husband and I love pigeons and we really want to get 2. We live in an apartment so they will need to be indoors. Also we were wondering if it is possible to get a male and a female and how to go about it, without having lots of baby pigeons. Is this possible? I thought, getting a double flight cage and then when we let them out have them take turns, however we were wondering if this would be cruel? We want them to be happy pigeons so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Ideally we want to get a male and a female so let us know if this is possible or if we will have to get either both male or both female. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What would be the point in getting a male and a female if you are going to keep them separate. No, that wouldn't work, as the male would probably be calling the female all day. Besides pigeons aren't really happy alone. They live in flocks and like to be with other pigeons. Being in separate cages really doesn't give them company now does it?
You can buy fake eggs, that you switch with the real ones when they lay them. You can't just take the eggs away, as she would just lay right away again to replace them, which would cause her to deplete her calcium stores in time. But they should be together. They also need a couple of hours of out of cage time daily. 
Two females will get along normally, but 2 males may fight. 

I don't think pigeons really make the best house pets, as they are messy. They molt, they toss their feed when they eat, and they poop. The droppings are even worse when they nest, because they will hold it all day as they don't want to soil their cage. When they do finally go, they really go, and the odor is terrible. Different if you have your own place and can build a little loft and enjoy a couple of pairs that way. But they just aren't ideal for keeping inside.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 is right about the mess. If you are determined, and use a hepa shopvac, you may be able to keep up with two pigeons. Would recommend two females. If you have a pair you will need to swap out eggs and they may not be as tame. If you want a really tame pigeon suggest you get a nonreleasable lone female. But you would need to give her hours each day as you will be her flock. Our beloved Phoebe was the tamest most wonderful bird in the world. But she was not releasable due to illness and injury. We didn't vacuum like we should have and the pigeon powder and feathers really built up. She was a fantastic member of the family, but a parakeet would have been easier, although not as rewarding.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I have 2 pet pigeons (male and female) in my very small apartment. I never thought of having pet birds but I found them injured on the street and kept them. Mine are free in my apartment (not caged) so they do make quite a mess! like Jay said, they poop a lot, there's feathers all over the place, especially during molting, etc. I have to vacuum at least twice a day to keep it clean and once a week (sometimes twice) I move the furniture around to get the feathers from underneath. I don't mind doing it though because I just love them too much! and I know that is what they do. 

As I said, mine are not caged, but if they were I would assume it would be a lot easier to clean because all the mess would be on the same spot. 

If you're keeping them in a cage I think it would be better to keep them together so they can interact with each other. And if you're getting male and female, you can switch the eggs to fake ones, that is what I do. They will still sit on them for around 3 weeks trying to hatch them. Do not remove the eggs without replacing with fake ones, because she will keep laying and that would be harmful.

Pigeons are so cute and funny! I just love watching all the little things they do. Yes, they are messy and a lot of work, but it is worth it! ... at least for me! 

If you need housing ideas, here's a very helpful link from Palomacy: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/faqs-2/how-to-choose-a-cage-for-pigeons-or-doves/ 

Good luck!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Also, I suggest you adopt them (not buy them), there are a lot of un-releasable pigeons that need a home. Plus most of them are already tame and friendly


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I have my three in the house atm but will switch them from house to aviary once the aviary is built. Yes they are messy, but if you keep their seed bowl in their cage they will go in there to feed and keep the mess in one place. As for droppings, I clean up mine every time they 'go', spray it and use a tiny child's beach spade to lift and then spray again - barely a stain left behind. You can buy flight suits which act like a nappy and keep poop out of the house altogether. You have to train to accept them and use it as a reward for being allowed out, I know a few people who use them - I don't use them because I don't mind cleaning up tbh. My cages are indoor rabbit cages, plenty of room for them to spread their wings and they come and go at will. Windows need some kind of cover so as they don't fly into the glass too. Mine are out for fourteen hours a day and are put to bed around 8.30pm. I will miss them terribly once the go in the aviary so I will keep the cages where they are for indoor visits.
They are such wonderful pets but be prepared to clean up after them regularly. 

I was recommended to use these on a pigeon group, easy to clean too.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cute picture of your birds, FredaH!! they look like little decorations lol pigeons are so adorable!!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2013)

JennyM said:


> I have 2 pet pigeons (male and female) in my very small apartment. I never thought of having pet birds but I found them injured on the street and kept them. Mine are free in my apartment (not caged) so they do make quite a mess! like Jay said, they poop a lot, there's feathers all over the place, especially during molting, etc. I have to vacuum at least twice a day to keep it clean and once a week (sometimes twice) I move the furniture around to get the feathers from underneath. I don't mind doing it though because I just love them too much! and I know that is what they do.
> 
> As I said, mine are not caged, but if they were I would assume it would be a lot easier to clean because all the mess would be on the same spot.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the informative and helpful reply! I think our biggest concern is the eggs. We did read about replacing the eggs with fake ones but what do we do with the real eggs? Again i really appreciate your reply, I will definitely be checking out the website, thank you


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2013)

JennyM said:


> Also, I suggest you adopt them (not buy them), there are a lot of un-releasable pigeons that need a home. Plus most of them are already tame and friendly


Never thought/knew about adopting so we will look into this, thanks!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful pigeons!!    Sincerely thank you for your reply. It is encouraging to find positive feedback for having pigeons indoors. I will update and probably inquiring more once we take the next step.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pheonix said:


> Never thought/knew about adopting so we will look into this, thanks!


*Please check our adoption section, and post in appropriate forum.


Freda, I love your window decor!! *


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Skyeking and JennyM. 

Pigeons are very clever so don't underestimate them. One of mine has realised at eight weeks old that there's an open window behind that blind and netting, so I now keep it open just a slither on lock. I have netting on the door too and caught one trying to pick at a tiny hole that the edge of the door had made, she was using a foot to pull it down too. It's now fully secured (which I thought it was already) they have a knack of spotting human flaws, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH, why are you moving them outside?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Pheonix said:


> Thank you so much for the informative and helpful reply! I think our biggest concern is the eggs. We did read about replacing the eggs with fake ones but what do we do with the real eggs? Again i really appreciate your reply, I will definitely be checking out the website, thank you


You're welcome!  you're supposed to just throw away the real eggs. I still can't do it (I've only had the female for a few months) so I just let them rot and then bury them lol 

If you get 2 females you don't have to worry about switching the eggs to fake ones as they won't be fertile. I think they will still lay them once a month and try to hatch them, when they are done you will have to throw them away too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless you start with very young pigeons, they probably won't be friendly. You will have to really work at them getting used to you. That can take a lot of time. These are birds, not puppies, and normally don't like being picked up and petted. They like to be able to come to you when they want to. A relationship with a pigeon is on their terms. They all have different personalities. So if you have preconceived notions of having these friendly birds that fly to you whenever you want them to, then I think you may be disappointed. Pigeons are smart and funny, but meant to live in flocks, not in cages.
You would be


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 9, 2013)

JennyM said:


> You're welcome!  you're supposed to just throw away the real eggs. I still can't do it (I've only had the female for a few months) so I just let them rot and then bury them lol
> 
> If you get 2 females you don't have to worry about switching the eggs to fake ones as they won't be fertile. I think they will still lay them once a month and try to hatch them, when they are done you will have to throw them away too.


Ok, it is something to think about, that was our biggest concern because we do not want to kill their babies. I agree, i wouldn't have the heart to throw them away .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you take them right away like the first day or two, there is nothing to kill. They haven't started to grow yet. It would be like a chicken egg. If you can't take the eggs, then get 2 females.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I take them out right away (usually the day she lays them) and I still feel bad about it! lol but I think I would still feel bad if they were infertile... it's just the fact that I'm putting in the trash something so precious for them that makes me feel bad.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Unless you start with very young pigeons, they probably won't be friendly. You will have to really work at them getting used to you. That can take a lot of time. These are birds, not puppies, and normally don't like being picked up and petted. They like to be able to come to you when they want to. A relationship with a pigeon is on their terms. They all have different personalities. So if you have preconceived notions of having these friendly birds that fly to you whenever you want them to, then I think you may be disappointed. Pigeons are smart and funny, but meant to live in flocks, not in cages.


yeah, mine aren't very friendly. I guess because the male is a feral and the female a racer. They do not like to be picked up, but the male loves to be close to me and when I come from work he is already near the door ready to greet me! sometimes he will fly to my head lol and other times he will fly to the couch and wait for me to touch him so he can beat my hand up lol oh how I love the little guy!! the female does not like to be near me or picked up, but when I hold her she gets comfy and falls asleep on my hands. She is very sweet! 

I've seen friendly pigeons on the adoption forum though, probably given up by people who had them since babies.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes it just takes time for a pigeon to get friendly. It took Phoebe at least three months to decide we were her friend, and it took Lucy our unsocialized feral six months to decide she loves us. Now Lucy loves to be petted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

JennyM said:


> I take them out right away (usually the day she lays them) and I still feel bad about it! lol but I think I would still feel bad if they were infertile... it's just the fact that I'm putting in the trash something so precious for them that makes me feel bad.



I have to change out the eggs, and yes, I always feel bad. I feel bad for the parents who are trying so hard to hatch babies. And when I watch them so sweetly rolling the egg under them into just the right position, I feel bad. But there is nothing I can do about that, but yes, it does still bother me. Every now and then one gets by me and a new little flock member is begun. I love babies, but just don't want to crowd my birds. Guess you never just get used to it.


----------



## the notorious r.i.g. (Mar 16, 2016)

Pheonix - if you happen to reside in California, you can adopt yr pidgies from Palomacy Pigeon & Dove Adoptions (http://www.pigeonrescue.org/). if not they might be able to put you in contact with a rescue in yr area. 

we got our our pidgey boy shipped to us from a very responsible, very small-scale breeder in Georgia who also takes in lots of rescues. our next pidge is going to be a rescue.

we live in a very small apartment, and our lil guy is only in his cage when no one's at home and at night. he flies and walks around the apartment. his cage is a Critter Nation ferret cage which is fabulous!!! it's on wheels, with a shelf beneath to keep all his pidgey needs, and it's got two doors which open the entire front of the cage, a plastic pan that slides out for easy washing off in the shower, and a roomy shelf for him to snuggle up on. . . cannot recommend it highly enough!

the poop thing isn't so bad - they are usually pretty solid so you can just pick 'em up & toss 'em in the trash. you get accustomed to it quickly. we keep a few tissue boxes strategically situated round our abode which makes it easier. you'll need to keep on top of the feathers & dander (& seeds - they are foragers, so as they pick through their seed mix, quite a bit of it ends up on the floor!), but it's really not so bad. 

our little guy is almost a year old. we have had him since december, and i am learning more about him every day. since he went through puberty he no longer snuggles with me - now he prefers to hang out on my head or shoulder, or lay down on top of the computer monitor while i am typing. he follows me everywhere. he is a total show-off and mischief-maker extraordinaire. . . energetic and curious and wonderful. . . sometimes i look at him and get tears in my eyes because i love him so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

the notorious r.i.g. said:


> Pheonix - if you happen to reside in California, you can adopt yr pidgies from Palomacy Pigeon & Dove Adoptions (http://www.pigeonrescue.org/). if not they might be able to put you in contact with a rescue in yr area.
> 
> we got our our pidgey boy shipped to us from a very responsible, very small-scale breeder in Georgia who also takes in lots of rescues. our next pidge is going to be a rescue.
> 
> ...



This is one of the nicest posts I have read in a long time. Thank you for posting it. It is obvious how much you care about your bird.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

the notorious r.i.g. said:


> sometimes i look at him and get tears in my eyes because i love him so much.


aw this is so sweet! and I can relate, I get the same feeling when I look at my little guy! Pigeons are the sweetest, cutest little animals! and they are worth all the work!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, love your post notorious r.i.g.!


----------



## the notorious r.i.g. (Mar 16, 2016)

thank you! 

he is so very loved. and he absolutely knows that he's The Top Banana round here!

i have had many pets through the years (snakes, lizards, hamsters, rats, dogs, fish, cats, etc.), but having a pigeon is like entering a whole new world! 

when our little guy hit puberty and went from cuddlebug to chomp-y dinosaur overnight, i was devastated. i thought he hated me. . . took a hot minute for it to sink into my thick overly-emotional human skull that he wouldn't be following me around everywhere if he hated me! that, in fact, it's quite the opposite! once i realised that 'hey, he's a male pigeon that (to my surprise) bonded to me immediately and now that he's sexually mature, he's pissed off and frustrated that i'm not acting the way a proper lady pigeon should, because nature dictates that he's the boss!", suddenly all was right in the world!

he's spoiled beyond rotten. has tons of toys. has the run of our apartment except when no one is at home to supervise. goes outdoors on his harness. accompanies me on quick trips to the grocery store, etc. in his carrier (we went to whole foods together this morning). once he's got his pants he'll be coming with me to work. will be having a mighty shindig for his First Hatch-day at the end of this coming September!

and we most definitely plan on adopting another pidgey in the near future.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

the notorious r.i.g. said:


> thank you!
> 
> he is so very loved. and he absolutely knows that he's The Top Banana round here!
> 
> ...


aw it sounds like he is really friendly! I would love to do all these things with my birds but they aren't that tame or friendly yet! was yours a baby when you got him? was he already domesticated? 

cute that you will celebrate his birthday soon!! I celebrated my little girl's birthday a few months ago too! We had cake (which was actually a cupcake that I ended up eating lol), pinata, flowers, etc. She even wore a little pink birthday hat that I made for her! she looked soooo cute!! and we sang happy birthday to her. Of course I took a hundred pictures of her and her 2 guests; her mate and my boyfriend's rabbit.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh my goodness I am not alone, lol. I have also had numerous pets spanning forty plus years, like you I've had cats, many lovely dogs and still have four, frogs, lizards, snakes, mice, rabbits, tarantulas - the list really does go on but I have never ever had pets like my three house pigeons. They are no trouble to me, not even with their poop, they make me smile each morning when I let them out and they show me such affection and attention, the likes of which no man has ever equalled, ha ha. My most used phrase is "Who would've thought?" Followed by "That pigeons are so affectionate - or clever - or entertaining - or just plain wonderful?"
I'm having an aviary built for them but I've decided it's going to be their 'play house' and they'll still come indoors each day too. I'd miss them too much to let them stay outside and I'm sure they'd miss us because they all land on us immediately we enter the room. I agree with you 100% that they are an absolute delight to share your home with - poop and all. 
It's so lovely to read how much you care about your boy, please post about his adventures when he has his celebrations and goes to work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH, you should build an aviary right outside one of your windows. That way you could just open the window and let them out for a while, then just open the window to let them back in. You can also watch them from the window that way.


----------



## the notorious r.i.g. (Mar 16, 2016)

> aw it sounds like he is really friendly! I would love to do all these things with my birds but they aren't that tame or friendly yet! was yours a baby when you got him? was he already domesticated?


JennyM - how old are yr birds? are they rescues? 

we got our lil guy when he was about 3 months old, and before that he was handled even as an egg! so he was all cuddles and snuggles until he went through puberty - then he became a rebellious teenage dinosaur, lol! 

overnight he became quite the terror, chomping on my earlobes, slashing at my face with his adorable little Old Frill can opener-esque beak . . . i became so upset (i believe "hysterical" is the proper term  ). . . it took me a moment for me to fully realise that he's just being a typical teenage male pigeon, suddenly all filled up with raging hormones, appalled and frustrated because of my thoroughly un-pigeon-like behaviour! 

once i understood WHY he was/is behaving the way he does, it was truly an "a-ha!" moment for me. i have learned ( + i'm still learning!) to read his behaviour and know when to back off, and when to engage him. . . and as such he has calmed down considerably - he still pecks and bites, but waaaaaay lighter than before, and now those little bites most often turn into tickle-y nibbles and preens. the occasional overly-hard bites land him in his cage for "time out"s. but i have learned to accept him as he is - The Boss, lol  . he is very energetic and therefore needs lots of stimulation - toys, games, tons of attention. . . and taking him outside (even if it's just inside his carrier) definitely helps. 

he's such a wonder to behold - each day i'm more in love with him than the last!

i am so excited for his upcoming first Bird Day! not sure if he'll humour me and wear his party hat. . . regardless, i will take many photos to post!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> FredaH, you should build an aviary right outside one of your windows. That way you could just open the window and let them out for a while, then just open the window to let them back in. You can also watch them from the window that way.


That would be wonderful Jay, hmm I'll have to see if I can come up with a plan.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We built the loft off the back of the house and under a 2nd story deck. I love it because I can keep an eye on things without going outside and going into the loft. Very handy. It's also great when we have a blizzard here in the northeast during the winter. I don't have to wait till we shovel out to get in to them. I can just open one of the large windows and step inside. It does come in handy.


----------



## pearl123 (Jun 8, 2015)

WOWZER,,, that s fantastic  What a brilliant idea.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh yes I really like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it's different. If I open the window, they come over for a treat. It's handy for knowing what's going on, and if anyone is hasseling anyone else. Good too, if we have an occasional oops baby, for watching when he comes out of the box, and is anyone bothering him. You can just go by and check things out.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

the notorious r.i.g. said:


> JennyM - how old are yr birds? are they rescues?
> 
> we got our lil guy when he was about 3 months old, and before that he was handled even as an egg! so he was all cuddles and snuggles until he went through puberty - then he became a rebellious teenage dinosaur, lol!
> 
> ...


The "can opener-esque beak" LOL that's so funny AND true! I always tell my pigeon his beak is like a needle because it pinches really hard! lol 

How lucky that he doesn't bite you that hard anymore, he will probably become tame soon!! I guess because you do have him since almost a baby!! what's his name?

Mine are both rescued from the street, the male is a feral and the female a racer who I found with a broken wing and the owner didn't want back (not that I was going to give her back to him anyway!). She is still terrified of me! The male is not scared of me, but bites me hard everytime! face, hands, feet, legs, you name it lol everywhere he sees bare skin! The funny thing with him is that every morning he flies to my bed (he is free in my tiny apt) and lays on top of me or sometimes next to me and just stares at my face the whole time! it's like he loves me but hates me at the same time lol


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

wow that loft is great Jay3! so many perches! they must love it! plus it must feel like they still live inside the house.


----------

